# Run with me



## Rogue the Gsd (Apr 17, 2020)

We will be using the mini educator for recall Refining (not training and proofing). We have a trainer to teach My husband and I just how to do this.

he currently has good engagement with walks, although If you check out my older posts I had an issue with over exciting him walks and confusing him. I say I had the problem because it was far more me needing to tweak a few things.
I would also like to use the e collar for off leash hikes and runs, when he is old enough to start running.

1. What age is appropriate for running on grass for length? Asphalt?
2. What methods have you used for training off leash running?

Just a few additional tid bits... I live and run in rural areas. I live by a closed golf course and have plenty of human free dog free space to run. Rogue is not distracted by bunnies, birds or squirrels but is HIGHLY distracted by deer (doesn’t usually chase them but will leave a heal position to check them out/bark at them), which we do have. Should calling him off a deer be perfected prior to expecting him to Run next to me where we could potentially come across a deer?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

1. Appropriate age for running on grass is always and the dog sets the pace, never forced. Running on asphalt is never recommended. Running on grass and keeping off of manmade surfaces are very important for joint health.

2. It is a puppy's natural inclination to stay at your feet. Leashes can create over arousal and other problems. I start puppies off leash the first day I get them and don't leash up unless there is traffic or going into a building. All training is done off leash.

Every dog is different but just because your dog becomes alert at the sight of deer does not mean he will chase them or that if he does, that he will chase them after they run off. I have no advice for you about this as none of my dogs chase deer.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

How old is your pup? I would wait until he is more mature, at least 18 months to 2 years, to do any forced running and just let him run and play on his own right now.

My dog is permanently lame from damage he sustained from being forced to run with this owner from the time he was eight weeks old until we got him at 6 months. I might be a bit overprotective because of that, but I would hate to see that happen to another dog, so I tend to be very cautious with forced exercise. It's awful to watch a dog limp with every step and not be able to do anything to help him. Even pain pills don't work for him, and we have tried them all, but he's obviously in pain all the time, or at least whenever he puts weight on that side.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Pawsed said:


> How old is your pup? I would wait until he is more mature, at least 18 months to 2 years, to do any forced running and just let him run and play on his own right now.
> 
> My dog is permanently lame from damage he sustained from being forced to run with this owner from the time he was eight weeks old until we got him at 6 months. I might be a bit overprotective because of that, but I would hate to see that happen to another dog, so I tend to be very cautious with forced exercise. It's awful to watch a dog limp with every step and not be able to do anything to help him. Even pain pills don't work for him, and we have tried them all, but he's obviously in pain all the time.


So sorry for your boy. If you don't mind my asking, what type of damage was done?


----------



## Rogue the Gsd (Apr 17, 2020)

Pawsed said:


> How old is your pup? I would wait until he is more mature, at least 18 months to 2 years, to do any forced running and just let him run and play on his own right now.
> 
> My dog is permanently lame from damage he sustained from being forced to run with this owner from the time he was eight weeks old until we got him at 6 months. I might be a bit overprotective because of that, but I would hate to see that happen to another dog, so I tend to be very cautious with forced exercise. It's awful to watch a dog limp with every step and not be able to do anything to help him. Even pain pills don't work for him, and we have tried them all, but he's obviously in pain all the time.


I absolutely appreciate this advice. This is what I was afraid of. He runs and explores on his own now. Well hold off on structured runs until he is fully mature.


----------



## Rogue the Gsd (Apr 17, 2020)

Rogue the Gsd said:


> I absolutely appreciate this advice. This is what I was afraid of. He runs and explores on his own now. Well hold off on structured runs until he is fully mature.


And he is only 6 months.


----------



## Rogue the Gsd (Apr 17, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> 1. Appropriate age for running on grass is always and the dog sets the pace, never forced. Running on asphalt is never recommended. Running on grass and keeping off of manmade surfaces are very important for joint health.
> 
> 2. It is a puppy's natural inclination to stay at your feet. Leashes can create over arousal and other problems. I start puppies off leash the first day I get them and don't leash up unless there is traffic or going into a building. All training is done off leash.
> 
> Every dog is different but just because your dog becomes alert at the sight of deer does not mean he will chase them or that if he does, that he will chase them after they run off. I have no advice for you about this as none of my dogs chase deer.


 He gets a lot of off leash walking but we also do on leash structure walk. I totally see what you are saying about over arousal!! We have two routes we can walk. One way is unleashed, the other includes passing some reactive dogs and leads to a busy road so we do leash up for those walks.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the responses about my dog and I'm glad the OP appreciates what I'm saying. He is still the best dog in the world to us, but his activities have to be limited. He's game to try, but it's not always the best thing for him.

He has soft tissue damage and probably nerve damage to one shoulder. He doesn't even develop much in the way of shoulder muscles on that side. Some of his limp actually may be mechanical at this point, but he does get worse with more exercise, so there is still some pain there.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i’ve got a deer chaser and advise to get a better handle on that situation before running off leash with him, you certainly have time. when running, i could easily see _i’m_ chasing the deer shift to _we’re_ chasing the deer in his little adolescent brain.


----------



## Rogue the Gsd (Apr 17, 2020)

Fodder said:


> i’ve got a deer chaser and advise to get a better handle on that situation before running off leash with him, you certainly have time. when running, i could easily see _i’m_ chasing the deer shift to _we’re_ chasing the deer in his little adolescent brain.


This is what I was thinking but didn't know how to put it into words. How have you got a handle on deer chasing?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i haven’t done any work with him specifically focusing on deer - instead rely on carry over from other obedience, impulse control and engagement work. he’s far from perfect, partly because he’s been allowed to chase deer off my exes large/wooded property, and because we go backpacking and he’s given a good amount of freedom while i set up camp, which i’m sure involves a chase or two from time to time... all highly reinforcing. *if i did it all over again i’d extinguish the behavior entirely*, but instead, at 7yrs, we compromise... no deer chasing when i’m present - i typically use “come” “stay” “no” or “down” to manage him depending on the situation, and come when i call you in the forest or mountains, etc. he understands the context.

all of that said... i don’t live in a rural area where i imagine you encounter deer more frequently than i do and i don’t go running off leash with him.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

What do people think of taking an 11-month-old pup for an off-leash run?

For the past several weeks I have alternated a 1.5-mile leashed walk and a 1.5-mile off-leash run as our bedtime routine. We do the same route several times in a row. For the walk days, we walk side by side in a very relaxed heel. For the run days, pup trots from interesting spot to interesting spot waiting for me to catch up. Then, he takes off again.

Our normal off-leash hikes are much longer, time-wise, then these short runs. Pup seems happiest after a hike when he is completely exhausted. He flops down in front of an AC vent with his tongue hanging out and his chest heaving.

He exerts much more energy during our hikes than he does during our off-leash runs. Just want to make sure that in his mind, the run is not forced exercise.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

davewis said:


> What do people think of taking an 11-month-old pup for an off-leash run?
> 
> For the past several weeks I have alternated a 1.5-mile leashed walk and a 1.5-mile off-leash run as our bedtime routine. We do the same route several times in a row. For the walk days, we walk side by side in a very relaxed heel. For the run days, pup trots from interesting spot to interesting spot waiting for me to catch up. Then, he takes off again.
> 
> ...



dogs running along side bicycles, forced exercise.
treadmills, forced exercise.
running (generally) on leash, side by side, owner sets pace, forced exercise.
pup trots from interesting spot to interesting spot waiting for owner to catch up, not forced exercise.
should also be stated, not all forced exercise is bad... age, condition, *duration* and goal need to be taken into account.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

thanks, I am trying to get an understanding of what is reasonable for my boy.

On the plus side, I have lost 30 pounds since I got Ole in January. There is no use feeling like 'I don't want to go outside' today. As pup's energy level starts to build-up, I really have no choice but to go outside and move with him.

I don't know if others feel this way. I find a german Sheperd's trot to be mesmerizing, almost spiritual. It looks so effortless while he covers so much ground. He takes on a posture of complete physical relaxation while his senses appear to go on high alert. His run on the other hand is so focused. Every muscle and sense is direct at catching whatever he is chasing. It doesn't matter if is it a ball, a tug, or a critter.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

I have been walking/jogging/running with my dogs (different breeds) for a quite a few years and for me it's a great way to bond with them & to spend quality time while doing something beneficial for both. I always start walking (regardless of the dog's age) teaching them to stay on my left side and not get ahead or in front of me where they can trip me. Once the dog begins to understand what I want I start introducing a few short jogs into my walks and gradually increase the length of the jogs until we can complete an entire stretch jogging. 

Presently I have a 7.5 month GSD that is learning the routine & he's already able to stick with me for very short jogs without stopping or getting in my way. I'm following the rule of 5 minutes of exercise per month of age until the dog matures at around 18 months or 2 years so our walks are limited to 35 to 40 minutes. 

I have lived in places where it's possible to find isolated areas where a dog can safely run off leash with me but I now live in the suburbs of a large city and I ALWAYS use a leash even when I'm on a golf course or park. You simply cannot anticipate when they'll get a sudden urge to run off after something or someone & get themselves and you into serious trouble. It doesn't take but a split second for a dog to run in front of a car or make contact with another dog or person who doesn't want to be approached by a strange dog and while it may be expected for a young dog to do something like that it can also happen with a well trained mature dog so I don't take any chances. To me the leash is a safety must that allows me to relax and enjoy our runs and it doesn't get in my way at all so why gamble?


----------

